# Fertilizer grass hay...am I running out of time?



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

When does the grass reach its max growth after fertilizing? We are in a drought here in Eastern Washington and I do my first and only cutting around the last week of June. No rain in the forecast this week either. I was going to lay down some 21-0-0 but I think I'm running out of time to fertilize. I'm 100% dryland here and don't want to waste $$ if it doesn't rain. Thanks


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep in mind, I am no expert when it comes to fertilizing, but I would be worried that if it is that dry, most of the N being put down is going to volatilize and not make it into the soil.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If you're in a drought, don't! Most forms of top-dressed nitrogen will evaporate in 5 - 7 days, a little more if treated. It needs rain to carry in down into the soil.

What kind of nitrogen are you putting on that is 21-0-0?

Ralph


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes I was going with 21-0-0. Typically I always can fertilize mid-April zero problem because we usually have hard and steady rain right now and it all carries into the soil. We seem to be stuck in a drought since last fall. This is the least amount of snow/rain this past winter/spring I've even seen in 58 yrs living here. Fire season here we come!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

21-0-0 is ammonium sulfate. We often blend urea (46-0-0) with ammonium sulfate to make 33.5-0-0-12 sulfur to put on Timothy and orchard grass hay.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't fertilize. Fertilizers are essentially salts, and salts are hydroscopic, that is, they "draw" or pull water. Because of this, the fertilizer will compete with the soil moisture it comes in contact with. Without ample water, the plants stand the possibility experiencing more even more drought stress. If the dry spell continues, plants with less salts in the soil will make it through the drought in better shape than those with more salts.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Another thing to be concerned about is nitrate toxicity. Depending on the crop/grass, nitrogen fertilizers can be taken up by the plant and remain inside the plant sap as dissolved nitrates. The plant doesn't have sufficient water and has slowed its metabolism (drought stress response) so it cannot use the nitrogen, so it simply accumulates it in the plant tissues waiting for better moisture conditions, when it can rapidly use the nitrogen for growth and respiration when it gets some water.

If the plant remains drought stressed, the nitrates simply remain in the plant tissues unused... If the plant is harvested for hay, the nitrates remain behind, concentrating in the forage. Unlike Prussic acid, which is something else which can build up in some grass crops, but which outgasses as the hay cures, nitrates do not outgas or evaporate or break down.

The high levels of nitrates can poison livestock and kill them... it builds up in the blood and binds to the hemoglobin, preventing it from carrying oxygen to the body. Affected animals have "chocolate milk blood" (the blood is brown like chocolate syrup rather than red due to the nitrates binding to the hemoglobin in the blood).

Always test drought stressed forages for excess nitrates before feeding to prevent livestock death. Fertilized forages are particularly susceptible, since they have a more ready supply of larger amounts of nitrogen to store up.

Later! OL JR


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

He was going to use ammonium sulfate or 21-0-0 which is much different source of nitrogen than urea or uan . This product would be safe to use in this manor and is not volatile . If you think there is a chance of rain I would spread I would watch forecast closely . Here we also spread a blend oF AMS and Urea . -33-0-0-12s. Here no N on first cutting grass would mean a big loss in profit . Keep an eye to the sky


----------



## sunshine15 (May 8, 2015)

I'm considering the same question, although I've just done an initial application of 1/2 ton of dry pellet fertilizer over about 28 acres total, which works out to about 35 pounds per acre. I still have a bag (1000 lb.) left.

My main question is, what rate should I apply this (U - AS-S) in eastern WA?

After seeing some of the drought comments, I'm wondering if I should call it good for now, and wait until fall to apply the rest; or should I just go for it and apply it all now for about 70 lbs/acre.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

sunshine15 said:


> I'm considering the same question, although I've just done an initial application of 1/2 ton of dry pellet fertilizer over about 28 acres total, which works out to about 35 pounds per acre. I still have a bag (1000 lb.) left.
> 
> My main question is, what rate should I apply this (U - AS-S) in eastern WA?
> 
> After seeing some of the drought comments, I'm wondering if I should call it good for now, and wait until fall to apply the rest; or should I just go for it and apply it all now for about 70 lbs/acre.


BTDT...

If you don't put the fertilizer out, you'll get the rain and have skimpy growth because of lack of fertilizer...

If you DO put it out, then don't get the rain, or just enough rain to wash it in the soil, it'll go to waste and probably end up making high nitrate feed (grass crops, depending on what they are).

I usually err on the side of caution and just keep the stuff back until I see if the weather will break... if it starts raining, you can always make the application later, if it makes sense to do so...

Won't grow without water no matter how much fertilizer you put on it...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

The problem I see is that, if you broadcast the fertilizer and then get a little rain, say a 1/4 inch, then the soluble salt problem I mentioned above will be even worse. I would not fertilize unless at least an inch of rain was forecast. Two inches or more would be safer. Remember, if you fertilize and get just a little rain, the fertilizer will be carried an inch or so downwards. The soil will then dry out in a day or two by trans-evaporation, and this salt will now pull water back out of the roots of the grass. This is known as exosmosis. What happens is that the salts (fertilizer) will have a greater power to pull water than the root cells, and then water will be pulled from the root cells with the thinnest cell walls, these cells will then collapse. The symptoms will be expressed by the leaves as "tip burn." The tips of the leaves are the farthest point from the roots, and are the first part of the plant to run out of water. This effect is do to the impaired function of the roots to "pump" water upwards. Your toes get cold in part because they are the furtherest part of your body from your heart.

Drought is a huge problem, far worst to a plant than lack of nutrients.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the replies!...probably going to skip and wait until Fall....I'm going to get my soil tested prior this yr. Its been awhile since I have tested. My gawd its sooo dry here. Fire season here we come. Still no rain in the next few days ahead. This is not good. At least I got all my spraying done with good kill.


----------

